# testing an ATX motherboard

## arkane

Okay guys, I don't have anyone else competent to ask, so I'm going to post here for lack of resources.

I'm having problems with the new motherboard I bought which is an ATX motherboard.  It won't post.  (nice way to start, eh?)

Now, the way I tested it was by plugging in the ATX power supply to the motherboard and plugging the powerswitch plug onto the powerswitch jumpers.  The board has a 1.8 ghz Intel processor on it, and a 512mb stick of DDR ram. (if that matters)  Everything else is off.

The board won't kick up the fans, harddrive, or anything.  It sounds to me like a bad board, considering it won't even close the power circuit to let the ATX powersupply power up the fans.  (the same configuration plugged into another motherboard works fine, so I know everything else is kosher)

I tried it without the ram stick, also. (and for giggles, without the processor)

 Oh yah, I forgot to mention the board has an LED on it that shows if it's getting juice, and it's lit when the ATX power supply backpanel switch is in the ON position, so I know the boards getting juice.

Did I do everything necessary to make sure the motherboard is the culprit?  I don't think there's anything else I really can do, but I thought I'd shoot it past you guys.

Thanks for any help,

Dan

----------

## phaze3k

I'm assuming that you know the PSU works right?

What power rating (Watt) is the PSU?  Athlons are very funny about what power supplies they will work with, if it's not powerful enough you could get exactly this problem.

Have you checked that the board is seated properly and isn't touching the bottom of the case at all?  You could try it outside of the case, just on the box to make sure of this.

Other than that.. sounds like a dead board to me.

----------

## arkane

It's a 300 watt power supply from my current computer.  (the board luckily has a normal ATX power plug versus those P4 specialty plugs)  I tested it in the box and out of the box, with the same amount of success.

I was just wanting to run it past other people, and I guess the worst is right, as you said.  Bad board... Oh well, did an RMA today on it and sent it back to the company.  I called them and found out the board has been discontinued  :Razz:   Guess ECS is carrying another board in place of it now....

Damn, things sure do evolve quick.

----------

